# The New Conan Game



## epicfantasy7 (Aug 21, 2006)

Anybody heard any advance info on the new Conan game. It promises one aspect that I am looking forward to. The whole first portion of the game is single player. You get to learn the game and develop your skills before you move onto the MMORPG part of it. 

I know that every new video game is going to hype itself up, but this one looks good.


----------



## Crymic (Aug 21, 2006)

could be good, could suck. I do like the idea of Elephant mounts in PVP being able to trample.


----------



## Rahl Windsong (Aug 25, 2006)

Most likely this type of game from a well known source will end up being a dissappointmet. Way to many developers think that if they buy a well known title that they can make a ton of money with no effort spent. Name me one good Lord of the Rings game?

Rahl


----------



## SkywardShadow (Aug 26, 2006)

I've been following the development of this game, and am pretty excited myself. They are staying very true to the Conan 'verse'. I'm also re-reading Howard's original works as a prep, they have recently been released in a very nice three book format.


----------



## Rahl Windsong (Aug 29, 2006)

Aye! Well once I searched and found the site for this game: http://community.ageofconan.com/wsp...79c1v38t884w&func=frontend.show&template=main

I found it to be quite a pleasant surprise the only thing I want to know though is if I kill another player do I get to loot their corpse if I am allowed to do that I am in! I don't get the point of fighting if there are no spoils!

Rahl


----------

